# Emerald Tree Boa



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 25, 2009)

emerald tree boa
Dont you just love petlink .....

Why would you advertise exotics? Surely your adds can be traced?


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 25, 2009)

Yep they just keep letting illegal ads be published


----------



## zulu (Jul 25, 2009)

*re Emerald*

DECC uses petlink so it cant be bad,ive put an offer in on the emerald tree boa


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 25, 2009)

zulu said:


> decc uses petlink so it cant be bad,ive put an offer in on the emerald tree boa



lol


----------



## JasonL (Jul 25, 2009)

Hope you get it Zulu, you can hybridize it with your GTP then wait and see if it lays eggs or live births...


----------



## zulu (Jul 25, 2009)

*re Emerald*

LOL jason,sounds like a dodgy illegal seller,cant trust anyone could be a DECC letter licker fishing with a juicy worm,just as zulu trys to pick up his live bearing morsel he set uppon by teams of rangers and swat officers bbeating him white and blue.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 25, 2009)

zulu said:


> could be a DECC letter licker fishing with a juicy worm.



That would be entrapment


----------



## Noongato (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish i was a computer whiz to track these people, be so fun..


----------



## zulu (Jul 25, 2009)

*re Emerald*

Ile get jasonL to pick it up for me,hes expendable,when they are bashing himsenseles ile get the bag with emerald boa and head bush,theyll never follow me there.


----------



## wranga (Jul 25, 2009)

that seller is a regular seller of exotics on petlink


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 29, 2009)

lol he wants $3k for an illegal boa


----------



## chondrogreen (Jul 29, 2009)

DECC keep an eye on petlink and do checks etc.
My brother advertised an animal there and then had DECC do a so called random inspection.
I know for a fact this was linked as he used a friends computer (non keeper) to submit the ad and that persons house was the 1st raided before they searched his own home. 
All good though, the officer in charge sighted the animal in question, signed his record keeping books and that was it.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 1, 2009)

Southern_Forest_Drag said:


> That would be entrapment



That would be, if Entrapment were a law in Australia. The law of Entrapment only exists in United States, therefore, you'd be fair game here in Australia


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 1, 2009)

thats not entrapment entrapment is where you force somebody to commit and illegal act and then arrest them for it. as nobody is forcing a snake buyers hand to attempt to purchase an illegal its not entrapment.


----------



## Mayhem (Aug 1, 2009)

^^^ No, thats Duress - entrapment, basically speaking, is creating a crime in order to create a criminal, as would be this case.


----------



## Hooglabah (Aug 1, 2009)

i stand corrected i looked it up.


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive never heard of anyone getting into trouble for attempting to purchase exotics. The only reason I could see DECC putting up fake ads would be an attempt to find others that already have exotics in their collections.

P.S Or to create a list of individuals that may need to be more monitoring ie. persons likely to have exotics in the future.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 1, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> thats not entrapment entrapment is where you force somebody to commit and illegal act and then arrest them for it. as nobody is forcing a snake buyers hand to attempt to purchase an illegal its not entrapment.



Your thinking of Duress.


----------

